# Ave of the Giants



## outcrnru (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum so let me introduce myself first. My name is Aaron and I am a 25 y/o college student at Chico State. I am working for an accounting firm in Walnut Creek for the summer so I have been lurking on Diable quite a bit. I have been riding for about a year, and my fiance just started riding this summer. We are going on a camping trip in the Humboldt Redwoods near Weott in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone here has ridden the ave of the giants? It looks like a nice peaceful ride and a great experience, would love to hear some stories if there are any.

Thanks!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

It's beautiful. I didn't have my bicycle there however. Explore the side roads including going to Shelter Cove from Garberville.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I too left my bike at home and I was sad, but Corona at the river made up for it. It's seems to be a very mellow road with a few up and downs, but not anything that will tax you. I'm bring my bike next time. If you stay at Hidden Springs camp ground, make sure you check out the swimming hole on the other side of the road. And watch out for local growers in their 4x4's.


----------



## outcrnru (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the advice. Actually we are staying at hidden springs, and we will definately check out the swimming hole.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Be sure to*

get off your bike and walk through the groves. It's a beautiful ride, and you'll be tempted to just ride, but stop and walk around in a few of the redwood groves along the way. Look for the signs.

As an aside, last month I bicycle toured in New Zealand. 100 years ago they planted some redwoods near Rotorua. Apparently they grow 3 times as fast there than in California, or so they claim. They are very proud of their grove and it's a big tourist attraction, along with geysers and mudpots. They also claim that Gary Fisher said that the adjacent Whakarewarewa Forest was the best place he'd ever mountain biked.

My clown bike and New Zealand "California" redwoods:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't ridden there, but I've driven through. Seems like a pretty cool ride. It can get fairly dark under the canopy of trees, so you should wear garish day glo colors, or consider putting a flashing white light on back of your bike to increase your visibility.


----------



## outcrnru (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks everyone! For those that have stayed at the Hidden Springs camp ground, does each individual camp spot have a fire pit? Just wonderin...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Shelter Cove is cool but watch for the dorks hauling their boats down there. Quite the drop down into the fishing village. Good camping 1/2 way down also.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

its been a while since i was there and it was in a car but aside from the wonderful scenerey i remember the pavement being quite bad, so you might want to take a comfortable bike.


----------

